# Pro-Mix Organic Vegetable and Herb mix ?



## next

Anyone use this stuff? I can't find much about people growing with it


----------



## next

http://www.promixfindgrowtopia.com/product/detail/pro-mix-vegetables-herb


----------



## Droopy Dog

All the ProMix stuff is good, but cheaper to duplicate yourself using a more basic ProMix.

I mean, it is basically the plain jane PM with some Myco's and dry organic nutes added. This is stuff you should have on hand anyway, so why pay more for something you can add yourself?

DD


----------



## next

I got 87L of it for 15.99$, hard to complain about that..

It says it feeds for up to 3 months


----------



## Rosebud

I wish it listed what the "organic fertilizers" are. I like omri certified... Just wish i could read the ingredients.  I got some soil from SNS just a sample, and i thought it would be great, it wasn't. Took me a while to get my plant back to health.. Can you buy a small amount and try it out?


----------



## next

Yes there are smaller bags. I had a smaller bag of it that I mixed in with some pro-mix hp,  my plants seemed to do awesome. But it was only about 10-15% of this organic veggie mix, and heavily supplemented with earth juice.

I used it last time to add organic matter to the soil-less mix, I figured someone out there had grown with it 100%


----------



## Droopy Dog

Rosebud said:


> I wish it listed what the "organic fertilizers" are. I like omri certified... Just wish i could read the ingredients.  I got some soil from SNS just a sample, and i thought it would be great, it wasn't. Took me a while to get my plant back to health.. Can you buy a small amount and try it out?



Rose, you pretty much answered your own question, or dilemma anyway.

First off, ORMI doesn't "certify" anything, it is a listing agency and you pay to get listed. See where this is going? *I* pretty much pay zero attention to a OMRI stamp or whatever. It's bought and paid for.

The second half of that sentence is everything. "Just wish I could read the ingredients". That will tell you everything you need to know since the ingredient list IS tested/certified and no creative ad copy, cutesie names, or misleading descriptions are allowed. Just exactly what's in there.

Learrrning to read  a ingredient list is one of the most empowering things any grower can do and certify things yourself.

DD


----------



## Rosebud

I read every label in the garden or in the kitchen. I sure didn't think that was true DD about omri.  I need to do some more home work, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## MR1

It is true Rosebud ,that is why Earth Juice opted out of the program.


----------



## next

So then perhaps my question is what is the ingredient list of this pro-mix


----------



## next

Im looking for some dirt to use for clones, plan on having them for a week or two of veg then into flower


----------



## Droopy Dog

next said:


> So then perhaps my question is what is the ingredient list of this pro-mix



It will be on the bag, that's the law.

DD


----------



## next

Ah, it says "organic fertilizer" lol

It has a N-P-K ratio of .30-.12-.10, and says its 50% organic matter


----------



## Droopy Dog

next said:


> Ah, it says "organic fertilizer" lol
> 
> It has a N-P-K ratio of .30-.12-.10, and says its 50% organic matter



Then the main Premier web site?

Has to be somewhere since this information must be available to the public.

DD


----------



## next

I think the link I posted was the official site, I will snoop a bit more


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so i heard back from the company and they said it is soy based, so i wrote them back and asked if it was gmo'd soy, they wrote back and said no. I don't if that is true or not as it is pretty hard to find soy that isn't.  So, do what ya think Next.


----------

